# New from New Jersey



## SierrasMommy (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey everyone, this is my 1st time posting and thought I'd introduce myself. My name is Jess and I have a 7 year old APHA/PtHA mare, Sierra Lynne (hence my name, SierrasMommy). I've had her for 2 years now and ride western. We compete in team penning at my barn every Friday night and also in Showdeo, which is speed and gymkhana (barrels, poles, etc.). We started competing last year when I moved to the barn I'm at now. Most recently, I've introduced my boyfriend of 6 months to the world of horses. He bought a saddle and is now learning to ride on Sierra. He has been handling her on the ground for awhile, but he's only been on her a couple of times. So far, he's picked up on it very quickly. He's doing great under saddle and the two of them get along so well on the ground that he is able to take care of her when I'm not around. Outside of that, I also enjoy taking her out on the trails and jumping small crossrails (in my western saddle - don't have an english one).

Well, that's it for now. I definitely look forward to getting to know everyone here. See you around.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Jess.  

Wish my husband would ride, he'd much rather tinker with his cars though. :roll:


----------

